# Lufkin No. 57 Level Vials



## Rob G. (Feb 13, 2016)

I bought a box of items at an auction and these 4 what I believe are replacement level viles were in it. I was wondering if someone could tell me what they were worth, I need money for a rotory phase converter. I'll probably put them on ebay. I have 4 different sizes .moiunting holes center to center are 4.25",6.875",7.375", and 8.875"
All are marked Lufkin No. 57 Made in USA. Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 13, 2016)

I don't know what they are worth, but they sure are purdy! But seriously, very nice.


----------



## Deerslayer (Feb 13, 2016)

I found this pic it helped me understand the purpose


----------



## John Hasler (Feb 13, 2016)

Rob G. said:


> View attachment 122094
> View attachment 122095
> 
> 
> ...


This will help when you put them up for sale: the word is "vial".  Wish I could afford to buy one of them from you.  An Ebay search will tell you what similar items have sold for recently.  Here's a search: http://www.ebay.com/sch/Business-Industrial-/12576/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=lufkin vial&LH_Complete=1&LH_Sold=1&rt=nc&_trksid=p2045573.m1684


----------



## Rob G. (Feb 13, 2016)

John Hasler said:


> This will help when you put them up for sale: the word is "vial".  Wish I could afford to buy one of them from you.  An Ebay search will tell you what similar items have sold for recently.  Here's a search: http://www.ebay.com/sch/Business-Industrial-/12576/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=lufkin vial&LH_Complete=1&LH_Sold=1&rt=nc&_trksid=p2045573.m1684


John the auctions you noted are for the whole level all I have are the replacement vials. maybe you can afford one. What size do you need?


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Feb 13, 2016)

HOW much?


----------



## John Hasler (Feb 13, 2016)

Rob G. said:


> John the auctions you noted are for the whole level all I have are the replacement vials. maybe you can afford one. What size do you need?


I couldn't find any replacement vials on a quick search, but there might be some to be found using different search terms.  I don't really need one at all, but if I had one I'd use it to make myself a precision level (which I don't really need either).  I couldn't afford more than about $5.00 which I'm sure is less than they're worth.


----------



## Rob G. (Feb 13, 2016)

TOOLMASTER said:


> HOW much?


What size are you interested in?


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Feb 13, 2016)

any/all


----------



## Rob G. (Feb 14, 2016)

TOOLMASTER said:


> any/all


$100. plus shipping for all


----------



## Tony Wells (Feb 14, 2016)

Rob, if you end up breaking up the group, I may be interested in the longest one. I could use a good level, and could make a frame for it. I haven't researched it, but I believe these can qualify as high precision vials.


----------



## toolroom (Feb 14, 2016)

I'll raise my hand for the 4.25 Please let us know!
toolroom


----------



## toolroom (Feb 14, 2016)

Jay, I'd like to raise my hand for the 4.25" one.
toolroom


----------



## Rob G. (Feb 14, 2016)

I'm thinking $30. for the large one $20. for the small one and $25. each for the other two, plus shipping.


----------



## Tony Wells (Feb 14, 2016)

Ok Rob, That sounds reasonable. I will PM my address so you can tell me about shipping, etc.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Feb 14, 2016)

i'll take a 6.875 for 25


----------



## Rob G. (Feb 14, 2016)

Toolmaster, I went back and remeasured  the one I said was 6.875 was really 6"  If your still interested send me a PM. thanks


----------



## toolroom (Feb 16, 2016)

O.K. Rob, I would like the small vial. Just need to know how you wish to go about this.
Thank you
toolroom


----------



## Rob G. (Feb 16, 2016)

OK toolroom, I'll send you a PM


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Feb 19, 2016)

I guess i'm the first one done....

thanks again Rob


----------



## Rob G. (Feb 20, 2016)

Looks nice, I still have one vial left.


----------



## Randall Marx (Feb 23, 2016)

What size do you have? Also, what are the graduations marked on it? I may wish to buy it from you. Thanks.


----------



## Rob G. (Feb 23, 2016)

The one I have left is approximently 7 1/2" center to center of the mounting holes. It has two graduation marks, one on each side of the bubble. $25.00 plus shipping.


----------



## Randall Marx (Feb 24, 2016)

Sorry...big need for money just showed up. I would love to use it to make a level, but I cannot spare any money right now because of a family emergency. Good luck, though!


----------



## Rob G. (Feb 24, 2016)

No problem family first


----------



## Tony Wells (Feb 25, 2016)

Rob.
 vial arrived today in great condition. Thank you!


----------

